# Twin screw end vise.....



## BerBer5985 (Oct 10, 2011)

I've been trying to find pictures of a homemade twin screw end vise. I bought two vise screws from Lee Valley that I was planning on making a twin screw end vise with, but the only pictures I can find are moxon vises and the Veritas Twin Screw mounted in the end position. I'm also trying to figure out info for mounting an end cap for such a vise. I'm almost wondering if I should crap that idea and just go with like a 9" quick release vise on the end with a large chop and then making a moxon vise for that purpose. I'm doing a large wood screw leg vise for the front vise.


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

Greg - here's a video another LJ did; very detailed.

http://lumberjocks.com/AWSIII/blog/27696

I don't necessarily endorse the entire thing, but it should help a lot.


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

I should add Bill's video is for a face vise installation.

I'm doing a twin screw endvise like you. My plan is to square the end of my bench, and add an inner chop of 8/4 maple. I'm going to use recessed lag screws to attach the chop to the bench. Might also add some dowels or splines as this connection will be holding up the vise, anything in it, as well as taking any beating given to the workpeice. I'll mortise the nuts into the back of this inner chop. The outer chop is pretty straight forward.


----------



## TrBlu (Mar 19, 2011)

Do a LJ search for "Moxon" vise. You will find a few examples.


----------



## BerBer5985 (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm not sure if I should dovetail the ends into an apron type deal? I see that done, but is the chop also mortise and tenoned as well? Also, what about expansion and contraction with something like that. I see so many done, but never how they got there. I also bought the beall's threading kit in 1 1/2" so I might make the end vise out of that to match all the wood vice screws and then just tap it right into the vise chop on the bench, I just need to know how to attach it.


----------



## BerBer5985 (Oct 10, 2011)

I also have a 7" Columbian Vise (not super heavy duty) that I got at an estate sale a while back and thought I'd use for something. I don't know if it's heavy duty enough to put on the bench, but it would save me from buying the $169 quick release 9" or 10 1/2" vise from like Lee Valley or something. I figured for the time being, I'll have my leg vise with the lake erie wood screw, a tail vise with this columbian vise, and I'll make a moxon vise with the other screws I picked up maybe. What do you guys think?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

http://logancabinetshoppe.com/blog/2010/05/episode-23/
Mini bench wiith a moxon vice


----------

